# Books on the Baroque Please



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

I need a book on the baroque period, my current obsession. Is there one? Something like a guide to the various pieces, the philosophy, the social milieu anything like that.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

My favorite book on the overall culture and style of the Baroque is by John Walter Hill, "Baroque Music: Music in Western Europe, 1580-1750." It's part of the Norton Introduction to Music History series. Here it is on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Baroque-Music-Western-1580-1750-Introduction/dp/0393978001


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

French, Italian, German Baroque. It's a vast area, that requires atleast one book for each. General history, plus composers of particular interest.

Sources:

Goodreads.com; Bookfinder.com; Amazon Marketplace.

Good luck. Enjoy! :tiphat:


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

I can see I've got a lot of browsing in second hand bookshops ahead.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

classical yorkist said:


> I can see I've got a lot of browsing in* second hand bookshops *ahead.


They're still fun to browse, but usually selection and pricing (brick 'n mortar overhead costs) leave a lot to be desired. Classical Music selection apart from Vivaldi, Mozart, LvB is often sparse. But never say never, do some homework with the dot coms I suggested. You'll then have a working list to help with these browses. Cheers! :tiphat:


----------

